# New Tractor



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello Guys, I am considering purchasing me another tractor. I have 2 at the moment but plan on selling off an old Massey. Im looking for a small enough tractor i can still haul to the deer camp to help with food plots, but mostly it would be used in hay harvest. I want one with a loader, open top, and perferably 4X4. I will be pulling a double wing rake and a 7' Disc mower. Whats the smallest HP i can get away with? Also my bales are 5X5 so the loader will need to be big enough to handle this. Any input will be beneficial to my purchse, Thanks alot. (540 pto)


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I've used my Kubota M7040 handling 5x5's, would not suggest anything smaller. I use it to pull a 9' Kuhn disc mower, does a pretty good job with it, but would not want any bigger mower, so it wouldn't have any trouble with 7'. (I also used to bale with a JD 530, up to 5x6 bales with out any trouble, but no hills in my area.)


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The 7040 is 64 on the pto. I wouldn't want to go smaller than that. Also lots of weight in the back. My 7040 has steel rims and 2 sets of weights. I have a 7' snowblower on it (since nov) and I feel light lifting 4x4.5 bales. I will probably be adding rimguard this year.

My brother has same tractor cast rims no weights and rim guard. He doesn't need anything on the 3 point to move bales.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would suggest the 5 series from JD. But I used to have a TN70 new holland that would be perfect as well......all of em make good ones in that hp range I think.....whatcha lookin to spend?


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

Well i was interested in the Kubota package deal but i dont think i can do that with the 70 series. I was hoping to go a little smaller. I been lifting these bales with a 6400 cab JD so i havent put much into the weight of the bales. lol Someone had told me that 50hp could handle a 7' Kuhn. But i was skeptical. ha


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

I will add that our 5X5 are not at full potential tho.


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone heard of a package deal with the M6040. I think i could manage with that if so?


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd have to second the JD 5E series. It's kinda hard to beat 'em for the price. You can get a new 5075E in 4X4 with loader for around $35K. Small enough to get on 20" tandem axel but big enough to do most of what you want. My B.I.L. has one and he runs a Vermeer 505I behind it with no trouble. Of course we're pretty flat here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You need about 55 pto hp minimum for a 7 foot disc mower with moderate hills....if you are perfectly flat you could get by with 50 pto hp.

Regards, Mike


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

If it was me I would stay away from the JD 5E series, unless they have upgraded them. I run a 5083E at work, it isn't a bad tractor to wrap with but it is extremely light in the rear end, it has loaded tires, 2 sets of weights on each rim and a weight box, balage bales still pick it up off the ground. Front axle and loader are both Chinese, the rear end is Yanmar, I think the new green rear ends are made by Deere finally. I wouldn't buy a John Deere if it was just a cobbled together cheap tractor, and those non greasable Chinese front ends are awful. If your going to go green make sure it's an actual Deere. Looks like Kubota may be your best bet for weight/hp/cost.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

jhudsonred said:


> Has anyone heard of a package deal with the M6040. I think i could manage with that if so?


6040 and 7040 are basically the same. I can't remember off hand what the difference is.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> 6040 and 7040 are basically the same. I can't remember off hand what the difference is.


I think it's just HP. Same engine displacement (3.1L), trans, clutch rears and tires.
Big jump is to 85/95 on the 40 series and 60 series.
You might want to consider a clean used 40 series if going Kubota. I wouldn't touch a 60 series with all the pollution controls until they've been made 100% reliable


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I don't like cast iron rims or loaded tires on either of my smaller JD tractors (50 - 60 HP) because they are also used for dragging an arena rake, general mowing, tedding, raking, and things where I don't need the weight. Also when it gets wet around here, I sure don't need any more tire ruts. Probably the most unbalanced thing I do is pickup/move square bales around with the grapple or big rounds. With the grapple I just hang a counterweight on the 3 pt (probably about 900-1000#) and with the big bales, I just counterweight with another bale. I've got a loader on my 7710 but for most loader work it's bigger than I need.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

MDill said:


> If it was me I would stay away from the JD 5E series, unless they have upgraded them. I run a 5083E at work, it isn't a bad tractor to wrap with but it is extremely light in the rear end, it has loaded tires, 2 sets of weights on each rim and a weight box, balage bales still pick it up off the ground. Front axle and loader are both Chinese, the rear end is Yanmar, I think the new green rear ends are made by Deere finally. I wouldn't buy a John Deere if it was just a cobbled together cheap tractor, and those non greasable Chinese front ends are awful. If your going to go green make sure it's an actual Deere. Looks like Kubota may be your best bet for weight/hp/cost.


What may I ask are the issues you've had with the Chinese front axle? I run a 5105m with a Chinese built Dana front axle and have had zero issues with it in the 2600 hrs I've run it so far. I'm just curious if there is something I need to look out for?


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya im trying to avoid buying another deere. I have one already. Just wanted to try another make. The reason I was looking at Kubota is for a package deal with trailer and bush hog. Something I can tow easily. I just want something large enough I can still pull a 7' hay mower with and stack some hay. Other than that it will be used in the garden and deer plots with a little disc.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Just my opinion: sounds like you really need 2 units, 1 big enough to handle those big 5x5 bales, mower and baler, and a much smaller 1 to tow on the road & work the garden with. *To me*, the M7040 is not really a "tow easy" type tractor.


----------



## jhudsonred (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes. I have a JD 6400 4X4 I do all my hay with now. Mowing and baling. Just wanted another to rake and pull a second mower with. yet still small enough for my other needs. Thanks


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

take a look at the 4600 series masseys a lot of tractor for the money if you have a dealer in your area


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MDill said:


> If it was me I would stay away from the JD 5E series, unless they have upgraded them. I run a 5083E at work, it isn't a bad tractor to wrap with but it is extremely light in the rear end, it has loaded tires, 2 sets of weights on each rim and a weight box, balage bales still pick it up off the ground. Front axle and loader are both Chinese, the rear end is Yanmar, I think the new green rear ends are made by Deere finally. I wouldn't buy a John Deere if it was just a cobbled together cheap tractor, and those non greasable Chinese front ends are awful. If your going to go green make sure it's an actual Deere. Looks like Kubota may be your best bet for weight/hp/cost.


I don't usually like to "poke the bear" nor be a hypocrite, but in my tractor search, I was dead set that I was going to buy a Deere. I found a 5093 cab, loader, 4WD and even had a backhoe! Low hours great price ($41,000) and I have to say I was let down. I was prepared to be blown away, but I wasnt. 
I know I'm gonna get killed for saying this, but I liked my Kubota I bought even better. 
The Deere would have made me pretty happy, but I passed on it. I noticed a lot of off shore parts, including Chinese parts. Loader was China as were other assemblies. 
I would love to own Deere, but it would need to be a 120+HP or older Deere. Buying any brand under about that power level and there's little to no American input.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I don't usually like to "poke the bear" nor be a hypocrite, but in my tractor search, I was dead set that I was going to buy a Deere. I found a 5093 cab, loader, 4WD and even had a backhoe! Low hours great price ($41,000) and I have to say I was let down. I was prepared to be blown away, but I wasnt.
> I know I'm gonna get killed for saying this, but I liked my Kubota I bought even better.
> The Deere would have made me pretty happy, but I passed on it. I noticed a lot of off shore parts, including Chinese parts. Loader was China as were other assemblies.
> I would love to own Deere, but it would need to be a 120+HP or older Deere. Buying any brand under about that power level and there's little to no American input.


I have been disimpressed when shopping for Deere's compared to Kubota.

BUT this was looking at CUT's when shopping for L Kubota in 07 and E series in comparison to M7040 Kubota.

I know that older or larger Deere's are not even comparable to the e series. E vs D Vs M Deere I would think from the small amount I have seen and heard wouldn't be so comparable as well.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> 6040 and 7040 are basically the same. I can't remember off hand what the difference is.


A turbo charger I think.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Orchard6 said:


> What may I ask are the issues you've had with the Chinese front axle? I run a 5105m with a Chinese built Dana front axle and have had zero issues with it in the 2600 hrs I've run it so far. I'm just curious if there is something I need to look out for?


Sorry it took me so long to reply. We have have no issues yet with the front end, but we have had issues with the loader. The 5083 I run has the same amount of hours on it, 2580 I think. I mainly just wonder about the longevity of the front end without a single grease fitting, and once one part goes what will follow? Maybe this will be an interesting experiment since both tractors have about the same hours. Ours gets used soley as a loader tractor day in and day out with balage, and also to run a McHale wrapper.
I think in the OP's case an E series would probably be fine, he's not looking for a heavy loader tractor. But in all honesty it's the principle of it that gets me, a proudly American company shoving Chinese parts under green tractors just to get a market share. 
And don't get me wrong, I think the 5000 series in general are some of the most operator friendly tractors Deere has made. I wouldn't overlook a 5500, 5510, 5520 or 5525, I'm just not a fan of their new letter series.
Keep it simple stupid!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hog987 said:


> A turbo charger I think.


Both are turbo charged.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MDill said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply. We have have no issues yet with the front end, but we have had issues with the loader. The 5083 I run has the same amount of hours on it, 2580 I think. I mainly just wonder about the longevity of the front end without a single grease fitting, and once one part goes what will follow? Maybe this will be an interesting experiment since both tractors have about the same hours. Ours gets used soley as a loader tractor day in and day out with balage, and also to run a McHale wrapper.
> I think in the OP's case an E series would probably be fine, he's not looking for a heavy loader tractor. But in all honesty it's the principle of it that gets me, a proudly American company shoving Chinese parts under green tractors just to get a market share.
> And don't get me wrong, I think the 5000 series in general are some of the most operator friendly tractors Deere has made. I wouldn't overlook a 5500, 5510, 5520 or 5525, I'm just not a fan of their new letter series.
> Keep it simple stupid!


Agree with Point about Chinese content in Deere tractors. There's a video comparing the Deere to the Kubota and the host of the video gives viewers the guilt trip that most of the Kubota is made in Japan while the Deere is built in john Deere factory in Illinois with "John Deere sourced parts". 
The only issue I have with that is how many of the parts are from China? Seems like Deere is pushing more off shore than ever. 
I understand the reason that they are doing it, but I wish they'd stop trying to imply their under 100HP tractors are American made.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

MDill said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply. We have have no issues yet with the front end, but we have had issues with the loader. The 5083 I run has the same amount of hours on it, 2580 I think. I mainly just wonder about the longevity of the front end without a single grease fitting, and once one part goes what will follow? Maybe this will be an interesting experiment since both tractors have about the same hours. Ours gets used soley as a loader tractor day in and day out with balage, and also to run a McHale wrapper.
> I think in the OP's case an E series would probably be fine, he's not looking for a heavy loader tractor. But in all honesty it's the principle of it that gets me, a proudly American company shoving Chinese parts under green tractors just to get a market share.
> And don't get me wrong, I think the 5000 series in general are some of the most operator friendly tractors Deere has made. I wouldn't overlook a 5500, 5510, 5520 or 5525, I'm just not a fan of their new letter series.
> Keep it simple stupid!


I get what your saying. Mine gets used for just about everything except loader work. It runs a 500 gallon pto driven orchard sprayer, 10 ft bush hog, 7 ft flail brush chopper, 10 ft back blade, 7 ft IH snowblower, 9ft haybine and the square baler now and then. I'm sure I'm missing a few odd jobs but I've been putting 6-700 hrs a year on it and so far not one one major issue. I was kind of leery about all the Chinese parts as well but they really don't seem to be an issue as of yet,we'll see how things look at 6 or 7000 hours though.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Both are turbo charged.


When did they start putting turbo on 'em? Mine was bought in '07, no turbo. Just never paid attention after that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

urednecku said:


> When did they start putting turbo on 'em? Mine was bought in '07, no turbo. Just never paid attention after that.


I think 2010, but don't quote me. Even the 5140 got a turbo.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

There's a JD 5065M here that does a nice job pulling a NH H7220 9' DiscBine here. Yea it could use a little more hp and weight but it handles pretty well but not many hills here either. They had planned on buying a Kubota M7040 and not a Deere but this was the end of the run for the 5065M and the deal was too good to turn down and was Tier 3 to boot, $32K with 16F/16R, Power Reverser, 2 sets of remotes and loader ready.

Strange thing is it pulls the 9' NH easier than it pulled the 8' Kuhn, as far as power.

Here's our son mowing Soybeans and Millet with it, that 6 acre field made 70, 4x4 round bales, it was thick. Best yield of last season.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Agree with Point about Chinese content in Deere tractors. There's a video comparing the Deere to the Kubota and the host of the video gives viewers the guilt trip that most of the Kubota is made in Japan while the Deere is built in john Deere factory in Illinois with "John Deere sourced parts".
> The only issue I have with that is how many of the parts are from China? Seems like Deere is pushing more off shore than ever.
> I understand the reason that they are doing it, but I wish they'd stop trying to imply their under 100HP tractors are American made.


It's not just Chinese parts in the Deere's. The 5065M 2WD has a front axle made in India(terrible looking welds but they're holding), the engine is from Mexico, the hydraulics are from Brazil and I was told by the dealer that the transmission was from China. The only major thing I've seen on that's actually stamped made in USA is the Cab.

John Deere's Youtube videos of Deere vs. Kubota are pathetic IMO. After watching about 5 or 6 of them they make me want a Kubota over a Deere any day. I tried to find the one where the guy in the end says the Kubota was designed to fail, even looked through my history at youtube, couldn't find it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone think all the parts on the kubota are made in Japan?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Does anyone think all the parts on the kubota are made in Japan?


or made by Kubota....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Vol said:


> or made by Kubota....
> 
> Regards, Mike


This is my thinking too. I hate to break to those that think their Chevy, Ford or Dodge is 100% US made but they aren't! All major manufactures get bids on parts from outside sources and generally use the cheapest bidder if the parts can handle use throughout the warranty period without massive amounts of parts failures. All the manufacturer cares about is that the parts hold up until the warranty ends, after that then you get the pleasure of you having to buy parts from them. So they save money on cheap parts then get to charge you 600% markup or more after the parts fail out of warranty! It's a win win for them! Deere, kabota, MF and any others are all the same.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Does anyone think all the parts on the kubota are made in Japan?


No they are not, but I like that Kubota designs & builds their own engines, transmissions , rears and cabs which is the guts of the tractor. Have yet to see an axle, engine or trans not made by them. 
The loaders and buckets on mine are built in USA. The factory tires are Titan, made in USA.
Only Chinese I can find so far has been some lights and the Titan rear cast rims. 
kubota seems to do a better job than most of building parts and assemblies in house.

All that said, I would rather have Deere or Case-Ih over 125-150 HP.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Like JD3430 said I haven't found anything on the one Kubota we have here that wasn't labeled made in Japan except the loader, wheels and some lights, are marked made in USA.

I just got off the phone with a JD dealer east of here and I asked where the 4000R series is made other than the Yanmar Japanese engine and he tells me it's made in Augusta, GA. I said, "I realize they're assembled in Augusta, GA like the 5065M that's here but where are some of the other major components made". That's when he went into the Global component spell and never actually answered my question. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with what these companies are doing, I just wish they would stop telling people they're made in USA. Friend of my took the Gold Key Tour at Augusta after ordering a 5115M and he said he didn't see anyone actually making anything just assembling of various components.

To us we don't care if the damn thing is pink, purple, red, green, blue, orange or what have you. Just want something you can depend on to get the job done when it needs to be done and get parts for down the road.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> Like JD3430 said I haven't found anything on the one Kubota we have here that wasn't labeled made in Japan except the loader, wheels and some lights, are marked made in USA.
> 
> I just got off the phone with a JD dealer east of here and I asked where the 4000R series is made other than the Yanmar Japanese engine and he tells me it's made in Augusta, GA. I said, "I realize they're assembled in Augusta, GA like the 5065M that's here but where are some of the other major components made". That's when he went into the Global component spell and never actually answered my question. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with what these companies are doing, I just wish they would stop telling people they're made in USA. Friend of my took the Gold Key Tour at Augusta after ordering a 5115M and he said he didn't see anyone actually making anything just assembling of various components.
> 
> To us we don't care if the damn thing is pink, purple, red, green, blue, orange or what have you. Just want something you can depend on to get the job done when it needs to be done and get parts for down the road.


I talked to a guy a few weeks ago who works for a company who makes components. John Deere is one of their customers. I asked where the stuff is made. Mexico and Chinatown their standards. I was told that if the their stuff was made in the USA, they would be priced out of the market and JD would find someone else to make it for the cost JD wants to pay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Back about 5 years ago, I bumped into a guy at a Home Depot with a red "CASE-IH" windbreaker on. We got to talking and he told me he was a former employee of the CASE-IH magnum engine block foundry in the upper mid west. 
He told me he was one of the last laid off from the Case IH magnum engine block foundry. He said it was where they built the BIG case-IH diesels. 
He went on to tell me the entire 400 employee foundry was closed and relocated to China. 
I thought great, all those big case Ih diesel engine blocks now have Chinese bottom ends in them.

Sum bitches will stop at nothing to screw Americans out of jobs and build their stuff in China to save money for the shareholders, but I bet they won't pass a dime of savings on to the farmer.
Then on top of it, they call it "American made"


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

While I can't disagree with the final outcome, there's far more to blame than the CEO's looking after shareholders money......kinda glad someone is looking out for their money.....but in the end it's the litany of attorneys, unions, Obama care, and taxes that are far greater in impact on what results in corporate savings.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> While I can't disagree with the final outcome, there's far more to blame than the CEO's looking after shareholders money......kinda glad someone is looking out for their money.....but in the end it's the litany of attorneys, unions, Obama care, and taxes that are far greater in impact on what results in corporate savings.


Absolutely. They are just as much at fault! 
The guy I talked to said they fought corporate tooth and nail to keep their jobs, making all kinds of concessions, but they closed the block foundry and moved it to China anyway.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Orchard6 said:


> This is my thinking too. I hate to break to those that think their Chevy, Ford or Dodge is 100% US made but they aren't! All major manufactures get bids on parts from outside sources and generally use the cheapest bidder if the parts can handle use throughout the warranty period without massive amounts of parts failures. All the manufacturer cares about is that the parts hold up until the warranty ends, after that then you get the pleasure of you having to buy parts from them. So they save money on cheap parts then get to charge you 600% markup or more after the parts fail out of warranty! It's a win win for them! Deere, kabota, MF and any others are all the same.


Yep... BTDT...

91 Ford was a good pickup-- except for the crappy Mazda manual tranny... total POS. Couldn't find one in a junkyard either, because all the trucks they got in usually had a bad transmission or it was on the way out... aluminum cased piece of junk... the ones that WERE in decent shape flew off the shelf as soon as it was out of the truck.

Nippon-Denso alternators, half the parts on a Ford are Mazda now, etc... most of the stuff on these new trucks (and now tractors) are second-party offshore crap. Made to sell and when it falls apart in a few years, you'll have to come get a new one.

Why I'm holding onto my old stuff...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> To us we don't care if the damn thing is pink, purple, red, green, blue, orange or what have you. Just want something you can depend on to get the job done when it needs to be done and *get parts for down the road*.


Parts is going to be the big issue. In the past, the manufacturers/assemblers kept large amounts of spare parts on hand and if the market was big enough, you could usually get aftermarket parts. With the consolidations of component manufacturing, assemblers, and farms, the unit prices are going up but the number of units being produced is going down. I suspect that pretty soon, 10-year old iron will be a challenge to fix/maintain. I probably wouldn't mind having a 3-D printer to make my own parts, but with Radio Shack going down the tubes, I don't know where to get electronic components now......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

RS went down the tubes years ago......before long you won't be able to get a simple SPST switch there....


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> RS went down the tubes years ago......before long you won't be able to get a simple SPST switch there....


You may not have to worry, I just searched for "resistor", "capacitor" and "SPST switch" on Amazon and found some. All is not lost. Not many "vacuum tubes" though....Sadly my electronics knowledge peaked with analog circuits and has gone down hill from there.


----------



## Kroshto (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a Mahindra 3510 which is nothing but a 35hp at the engine, and I have no problem moving 5x6 bales with the front end loader as long as I have something on the back (another bale, mower, disk, etc.). I would love to have the 6530 Mahindra. With that being said, I would put my little tractor up against any green or orange painted tractor 45hp or less. Any compact Deere tractor is just a green painted yanmar. I say at least go and look at and try out a Mahindra 65hp. As far as small tractor's go, you can't beat a Mahindra! Now big, I would have to tip my hate to the Green ones.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> .


Agreed


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

I know this topic is a little old 
But my 1968 4020 starts everyday and since the rebuild its running like a champ . And I know I can get any part for it tomorrow. . 
It's the bean counters that require 3 beach houses, 2 sail boats, vacations on the island that have connected with the trash from China. They don't have 20 acres of hay down when that cheAp chain from China snaps in two. Most of the Deere employees back in 1968 were people from farms.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

I run a 7' disc mower with a 50 HP Kubota MX5200 which is 45HP at the PTO. This set-up is right on the tightrope of being under powered. My belief is that one should get all the HP you can afford. If I did it all over again, I would have gone for some more HP. Kubota is good equipment.


----------

